# Please help - weird loud purring and rapid weight loss??



## markcollard (May 13, 2009)

Dont know what is up with one of my cats - she is a huge fluffy cat and has always been very big (fat)

We have 4 cats in total - 2 we have had 2 years and recently got 2 new kittens

They hissed at each other at first which we were under the impression is normal and now appear to get on

Now one of my older cats doesnt appear to be eating and has lost a lot of weight very quickly. Coupled with this she now seems to purr extremely loudly whenever you touch her, she was quiet before and it seems to almost rattle. she also appears to be trying to cough something up quite regularly but nothing is produced. 

quite worried about her, are we just being paranoid or could something be wrong? it sounds so silly but i know what she is usually like

any help would be much appreciated - thanks in advance


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

You need to get your girl to a vet for a thorough checkup, including blood chemistry, urinalysis, and thyroid test. It is considered an emergent situation when any feline, esp. a fat feline, doesn't eat for more than 24 hrs. She is at high risk of developing potentially fatal hepatic lipidosis (fatty liver disease) if she doesn't eat.

Please get her to your vet today.

Laurie


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Any sudden changes in your cat, and especially ones that come coupled with rapid weight loss and changes in behavior, are cause for alarm and a vet visit as soon as possible. Do not delay, cats are very small and when things start to go bad, they go bad *very* quickly. The sooner you can bring your cat to a vet the quicker the cat can recover. The cat's recovery will be in jeapardy with every hour/day they are not treated and because cats are so small, they can reach the-point-of-no-return quicker than you think if you decide: "Oh, we'll wait and see how she does..." Please get your kitty to a vet today for an exam and some testing to determine what is going on inside so the vet can determine the best course of treatment.
Best of luck to you and your kitty!
heidi =^..^=


----------



## thewinglessone (Sep 9, 2009)

Agreed with the other posters here...sounds like kitty needs an appointment with the vet asap. The fact that is losing weight rapidly is definitely something that needs to be addressed with a medical professional and the purring *could* be due to the fact that she is nervous or not feeling well, since purring can actually be a way for a sick/scared cat to calm itself. Please let us know what the vet says and hope kitty starts feeling better soon.


----------

